# Is it possible to add rain sensor to Chevy Cruze??



## jankiez (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi there, recently I had found this OEM rain sensor for Chevrolet Cruze. My car is not equipped with such a nice feature. What if I bought this sensor and installed it. Could it works?
Any one has any idea how the wiring diagrams could be? And do I need any reprogramming?


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't know if it would work or not. Just curious, have you owned a vehicle that has had that option before? I've have owned 3 different vehicles with rain sense wipers and hated that option. They never worked that well in any of the GM vehicles I've owned. To me it was more of an aggravation than help. The from the factory set up that came on my vehicles worked when you had the wipers in intermittent mode, and it basically made it impossible for me to use my intermittent wipers. During light rain events when I needed the intermittent function, the wipers would go from wiping the glass intermittently to running in high speed, then back to intermittent, and the moisture on the windshield did not increase to suggest that it needed to speed up any. Thought it was a problem with the first vehicles rain sense wipers, but the others I owned later did the same thing. May not have that issue with what you are purchasing, but I will try to never own another with that option. May work fine for you.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I've never been more irritated by a feature than I had been with rain sensing wipers.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

winks79 said:


> I don't know if it would work or not. Just curious, have you owned a vehicle that has had that option before? I've have owned 3 different vehicles with rain sense wipers and hated that option. They never worked that well in any of the GM vehicles I've owned. To me it was more of an aggravation than help. The from the factory set up that came on my vehicles worked when you had the wipers in intermittent mode, and it basically made it impossible for me to use my intermittent wipers. During light rain events when I needed the intermittent function, the wipers would go from wiping the glass intermittently to running in high speed, then back to intermittent, and the moisture on the windshield did not increase to suggest that it needed to speed up any. Thought it was a problem with the first vehicles rain sense wipers, but the others I owned later did the same thing. May not have that issue with what you are purchasing, but I will try to never own another with that option. May work fine for you.


Wow. Works great on my dts.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jankiez said:


> Hi there, recently I had found this OEM rain sensor for Chevrolet Cruze. My car is not equipped with such a nice feature. What if I bought this sensor and installed it. Could it works?
> Any one has any idea how the wiring diagrams could be? And do I need any reprogramming?
> View attachment 226098
> 
> View attachment 226106


It might work. You'd have to try it to see if the US Cruze has the programming to make it work.

Looking at it, I think it just senses a small part of the windshield. That may be why some people don't like it - too small a sample size.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Wow. Works great on my dts.


Until you have to replace the windshield, which insurance often won't pay for OEM glass, which apparently makes a difference to those sensor things.

Almost never worked on our Acura. Incredibly annoying. Granted that was 2003, probably improved since then.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

We have them in our 2015 Tahoe LT, works almost flawlessly. There were only a couple occasions where they were to slow for my liking (like coming up behind a Semi).

I hope someone can get this figured out, because I'm sure as heck interested in this.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Until you have to replace the windshield, which insurance often won't pay for OEM glass, which apparently makes a difference to those sensor things.
> 
> Almost never worked on our Acura. Incredibly annoying. Granted that was 2003, probably improved since then.


I've had it on a 2000 model Buick, '08 Z71 Avalanche, and latest gen Yukon/Tahoe, still crap to me. All have operated the same way. Junk IMO. But Sparkman must have got one of the few that actually works as it should, which I have found to be non existent from GM. Have only had only one other non-GM vehicle in my life, and it does not have that feature, thankfully.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The light for the wiper is in the cluster above the analog speed needle. As for it working, not sure if you need to "Unlock it" like adding ACC and other features the average dealer will turn you down for.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> As for it working, not sure if you need to "Unlock it" like adding ACC and other features the average dealer will turn you down for.


Were any of the Cruzes made in Lordstown shipped to places that had the rain sensor option? If not, then I tend to doubt if the code needed to make it work is even in the US BCM.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

You've actually got rain sensing wipers built into the car's main controller. It works when your eyes sense there is precipitation and sends a signal to your cpu which tells your arm to flip a conveniently located lever next to the steering wheel. If you do it right, you may not need to move your hand at all and you can just get it with your finger, but it may take time to set up that kind of muscle memory. Then the wipers come on! It's crazy!


----------



## Stonelaughter (Mar 4, 2017)

I have this on my UK spec Cruze LT VDCi. It works beautifully and the "Delay" switch sets how sensitive the auto-wipe is. From the smallest, finest mist of rain to the heaviest downpour, it selects the right speed for the wipers. I'm delighted with it; so if you can get the sensor to work on your US model then I reckon it will be a very positive thing.


----------



## Dawson060 (Feb 24, 2020)

I've been highly researching to find a rain sensor for my 2012 LT Cruze because my car is equipped with the rain sensor fuse and gauge cluster light. My brother in-law works in parts at a Chevrolet dealership. I've actually contacted GM on this because we have searched and searched and can not seem to find this rain sensor part number. I heard back from GM with the part number 13231068 and the harness is PT2565. The harness plugs into the sensor but just has blunt wires coming from the other end. Current issue is I don't know how to wire it up. Are there wires tucked into the headliner?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dawson060 said:


> I've been highly researching to find a rain sensor for my 2012 LT Cruze because my car is equipped with the rain sensor fuse and gauge cluster light. My brother in-law works in parts at a Chevrolet dealership. I've actually contacted GM on this because we have searched and searched and can not seem to find this rain sensor part number. I heard back from GM with the part number 13231068 and the harness is PT2565. The harness plugs into the sensor but just has blunt wires coming from the other end. Current issue is I don't know how to wire it up. Are there wires tucked into the headliner?


Welcome Aboard!

Sorry, no help from me.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Dawson060 said:


> I've been highly researching to find a rain sensor for my 2012 LT Cruze because my car is equipped with the rain sensor fuse and gauge cluster light. My brother in-law works in parts at a Chevrolet dealership. I've actually contacted GM on this because we have searched and searched and can not seem to find this rain sensor part number. I heard back from GM with the part number 13231068 and the harness is PT2565. The harness plugs into the sensor but just has blunt wires coming from the other end. Current issue is I don't know how to wire it up. Are there wires tucked into the headliner?


That part number is actually for an Air Temp Sensor.
It's been a long time since I poked around in the ACDelco TDS system or even in the more detailed GDS2 programming, but to the best of my memory I never saw an option for a rain sensor for the Gen 1 Cruze.


----------



## Dawson060 (Feb 24, 2020)

StLouisCPhT said:


> That part number is actually for an Air Temp Sensor.
> It's been a long time since I poked around in the ACDelco TDS system or even in the more detailed GDS2 programming, but to the best of my memory I never saw an option for a rain sensor for the Gen 1 Cruze.


It says it’s a temp. sensor but it indeed a rain sensor according to GM. And if you go to a GEN 1 car and look in the gauge cluster in the speedometer near the top there is a light for the auto wipers and in your rear view mirror housing there is a clip to hold it in place.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*ACDelco 13231068 GM Original Equipment Humidity and Windshield Temperature Sensor*

*







*
*ACDelco PT2565 GM Original Equipment Multi-Purpose Pigtail*









This does not fit your:


2014 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## Dawson060 (Feb 24, 2020)

This is exactly what was said to me in the email from GM they told me rest assured it is what I’m a looking for and it does indeed fit but they couldn’t give me and answer if it would operate correctly due to my car not being originally equipped


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Where would you install the sensor?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Even if there is a spot in the cluster for auto-wipers and a place for the sensor to be mounted, the fact that there is isn't a programming option in TDS or GDS2 means there isn't a way to enable the functionality in the BCM.

These are the only active cluster indicators per the Chevrolet Cruze Owner's Manual. I checked both 2011 and 2012 versions and they are the same.









These are all of the alternate names that the sensor is called in the GM parts catalogs: Rain Sensor, Temp Sensor, In-Car Sensor, Cabin Air Temperature Sensor, Humidity Sensor, Sensor. That is why you were told it was the part you are looking for.


----------



## Dawson060 (Feb 24, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Where would you install the sensor?


In the black plastic housing above the rear view mirror. Inside it there is a small rectangular box with a plastic clip to hold it in place.


----------



## Dawson060 (Feb 24, 2020)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Even if there is a spot in the cluster for auto-wipers and a place for the sensor to be mounted, the fact that there is isn't a programming option in TDS or GDS2 means there isn't a way to enable the functionality in the BCM.
> 
> These are the only active cluster indicators per the Chevrolet Cruze Owner's Manual. I checked both 2011 and 2012 versions and they are the same.
> 
> ...


Your probably right i just don’t get why they would include in the indicator but never use it in any of their models. It’s also weird that GM said that it would work but if there is indeed no programmable option then it’s not going to work.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Dawson060 said:


> Your probably right i just don’t get why they would include in the indicator but never use it in any of their models. It’s also weird that GM said that it would work but if there is indeed no programmable option then it’s not going to work.


I'm not going to say with 100% certainty that it can't be done. It COULD be similar to the factory remote start option for the 2011 Cruzes - it exists but it can only be programmed into the BCM at the factory.


----------

